# Name your moss ball !



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

So I don't know if me and my sis are the only ones that do that but we named our moss balls. 

There's Dr.Moss, Tribble and Gremlin.

What about your moss balls?


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm going to get a Marimo this weekend with a heater. Going to name it Brat or Sir Fluffykins


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL You are so funny!

Is it weird that I'm thinking of naming my java fern now? xP


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

I named mine Young Niel, from scott pilgrim LOL He is little. Once hegets big he can graduate to Niel.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy to know were not the only ones who do that. Haha! In Japan, marimo moss balls are actually kept as pets. They get aquariums for themselves. :-D


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

The one in Ghost's tank is Tumbleweed. The one in Chicory's tank is Beignet


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I call mine Pygmy Puff.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Thats so funny! I'm from Japan (currently living in the US) and I have three nano marimo's as pets!! There names are: Haru, Shu, and Hijikata......and right now I am thinking of getting a bigger one for my betta tank.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Great! Thanks for confirming my facts. I always thought it was kinda cool that people keep them as pets!


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

Mine is named Wheatley.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Aagh! Now I have to name my moss ball or it will sit and pout...


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I personally dont have one...but it I did I would call it Bob


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Scooter would be an entertaining name


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

Just picked one up. I think she'll be called Cupid, since she'll be in a tank with Valentine the betta. I love seeing people's moss ball names!


----------



## RubynRed1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

May i ask WHY they are kept as pets in Japan? Always love learning new things and different cultures

Thanks


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

This is brilliant. Now I need 10 names....


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

My marimo is called Algeir  "Alge" is Algae in Norwegian And "Geir" is a comon boys name here so I just made the name up really  lol!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

My moss ball is named "Red Shirt."


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I named mine Doug, but now it's Doug-ettes because it went rotten in the middle and broke into pieces.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine are fuzzy and wuzzy lol


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Now I have to name mine! Tribble it is then. 

Oh naming Java fern would you name each plant or just the entire bush?


----------



## Kampfisk (Feb 1, 2015)

I named mine Zoro after one of the main characters in One Piece  (for those who haven't seen/read it, he has green hair and one of his nicknames is Marimo  )


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I now need a moss ball tank to keep one as a pet xD


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I only have two out of my four named. One is Prince Hairy and the other is Bad Leroy. I do consider my marimo a pet as well. In fact, if I hadn't wanted to get a companion for my moss ball, I wouldn't have gotten a betta in the first place! I got my first boy because I had read that they like them lol


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

And i need a name for mine!!


----------

